# Nog and Fedor



## JDenz (Nov 29, 2002)

They are going to fight at the next Pride should be a good show.  I am really surprised that they didn't give these guys a Pirde off to rest up.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 16, 2002)

Who is the "they" that would give them time off?


----------



## JDenz (Dec 16, 2002)

I am surprised that Pride isn't giving Ninja Time off and they might as well give Nog off so he can fight Fedor like he is supposed to.  Now if Hendo beats Nog then who should get the title fight Hendo or Fedor


----------

